# Weapons or tools?



## Eyenthesky (Aug 18, 2014)

Found these under a tree, wondering if anyone seen some like them before


----------



## Eyenthesky (Aug 18, 2014)

*2nd one*

The hook thing is about 5" this arrowhead shaped one is about 3" x 4"


----------



## Eyenthesky (Aug 18, 2014)

*Side view*

Of the arrowhead shaped one


----------



## Terminal Idiot (Aug 18, 2014)

Rocks. Just rocks.

Sorry.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes, I have seen many of those. Unfortunately, they are just oddly-shaped rocks, not artifacts.


----------



## Eyenthesky (Aug 18, 2014)

Well id have to disagree with you. When looked at closely, especially low light, like campfire light, there are etchings on them extremely detailed. Hard to capture with camera on camera due to low light, but WOW! Them dudes had talent! And no i aint been smoking nothing.


----------



## Eyenthesky (Aug 18, 2014)

*Lighter in pic for scale*

The thing on right is a clay figure, dont know how old, found in acworth, with owners permission. Thing on left dont know what but has clear etchings think maybe bogwood, found at alatoona.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 18, 2014)

Geofacts.


----------



## Forest Grump (Aug 18, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yes, I have seen many of those. Unfortunately, they are just oddly-shaped rocks, not artifacts.





Eyenthesky said:


> Well id have to disagree with you. When looked at closely, especially low light, like campfire light, there are etchings on them extremely detailed. Hard to capture with camera on camera due to low light, but WOW! Them dudes had talent! And no i aint been smoking nothing.




You disagree with him if you wish, it does not effect the fact that he is correct.


----------



## Terminal Idiot (Aug 19, 2014)

Eyenthesky said:


> Well id have to disagree with you. When looked at closely, especially low light, like campfire light, there are etchings on them extremely detailed. Hard to capture with camera on camera due to low light, but WOW! Them dudes had talent! And no i aint been smoking nothing.



Ok, so we are wrong. Then please tell us what they are.


----------



## Munkywrench (Aug 19, 2014)

You're all wrong, these date back about 7000 years to the first garden gnomes. The skinnier ones the nose an the triangle ones the hat.  The production was fairly simple, just go out and find rocks the shape ya want and stack em up. BAM garden gnome!

Sorry, that was all I could think of when I saw th triangular one. It is odd sometimes when you find nahural stones that are shaped into a "perfect" geometric figure. I've seen some chert for sale that's so perfectly round it looks like a canon ball


----------



## Eyenthesky (Aug 20, 2014)

More than likely it is a hand ax, and the hook thing a garden hoe. Found them in the general area of sawnee mountain, under a tree, like someone plowed the feild and tossed them under the tree when they popped up. Or maybe when u died back then they buride your tools with you and the tree pushed them up. Either way the carvings on them were no accident of nature.


----------



## Munkywrench (Aug 20, 2014)

Wait... Single tree, middle of a field, uniform thickness stone with engravings. This sound like a civil war or earlier tombstone that has broken up over time to anyone else?


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 21, 2014)

Eyenthesky said:


> The thing on right is a clay figure, dont know how old, found in acworth, with owners permission. Thing on left dont know what but has clear etchings think maybe bogwood, found at alatoona.



Did you make a display out of them?


----------



## Eyenthesky (Aug 21, 2014)

*Its not broke at all*

Every little indention, bump and scrape is exactly how the artist intended it. Them savages were way smarter than we know, or are taught. I got them taken care of. And they have nothing to do with the civil war.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 21, 2014)

Why don't you get a good camera, good lighting, and show us what you are talking about.  The pictures that you have posted so far look like geofacts.  If there is something about these articles that argues against this, you have not adequately described or pictured it yet.


----------



## Munkywrench (Aug 21, 2014)

Eyenthesky said:


> Every little indention, bump and scrape is exactly how the artist intended it. Them savages were way smarter than we know, or are taught. I got them taken care of. And they have nothing to do with the civil war.



Brother I'm not trying to mock you here. Wasn't necessarily saying they were civil war. White Man has been here a long time and engraved tombstones far predates their travelng to here. Is it possible that the "artifact" here is a pre America Angelo Saxon headstone? 

Do you think perhaps you could get a nether view of it by using charcoal and paper?

In the photos it look like rocks, and nothing more. I'm trying to throw you a bone here


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 21, 2014)

I just can't see it.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 21, 2014)

some rocks an a cold beer, hope ya drink em reglar


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 22, 2014)

You need to go to the trail camera forum and look at some of them panther pictures.


----------



## Eyenthesky (Aug 22, 2014)

*Heres different rock*

See the viking with mustache? they used mica to make a shiny helmet


----------



## Eyenthesky (Aug 22, 2014)

*Here are some rue writing on hook rock*

I know,,,all u see us a rock. And there not headstones ive seen one of those in the moonlight,, awesome carving.


----------



## Eyenthesky (Aug 22, 2014)

*Daylight*

A rock


----------



## j_seph (Aug 22, 2014)

I see it, honestly I do


----------



## Eyenthesky (Aug 22, 2014)

*Nighttime*

Same rock


----------



## StateOfBaker (Aug 22, 2014)

This guy has y'all snowed.


----------



## Eyenthesky (Aug 23, 2014)

*lol thats funny!*

The rocks ive found are just old heathen rocks. That the first american protestants saw no point in paying attention too...But do you think maybe part of the reason the carved stone mointain was to taunt the indians with their little face rocks? lol


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 23, 2014)

StateOfBaker said:


> This guy has y'all snowed.


He's been on just about every artifact related forum I've visited.Same rocks,same etchings!!!



Eyenthesky said:


> The rocks ive found are just old heathen rocks. That the first american protestants saw no point in paying attention too...But do you think maybe part of the reason the carved stone mointain was to taunt the indians with their little face rocks? lol



James!!!How's it been going?


----------



## Eyenthesky (Aug 25, 2014)

*Medicine man*

This may be medicine man rock layered faces are similar to cherokee medicine man symbol.


----------



## Swamp Devil (Aug 25, 2014)

No wonder there's a lot less artifact posts on here lately...


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 25, 2014)

Are you serious?


----------



## j_seph (Aug 25, 2014)

dawg2 said:


> Are you serious?


Surely you can see it


----------



## GLS (Aug 25, 2014)

There is some serious leg pulling going on. ( I hope.)


----------



## Lobo69ss (Aug 25, 2014)

Ummmmmm... he`s definitely correct there ya`ll... he`s got some rocks there...    I`m guessin` he`s got some bigguns , too bad he can`t find an artifact while he`s lookin` for rocks...


----------



## Eyenthesky (Aug 26, 2014)

*Artifacts*

I think its illegal to remove artifacts from their location. Except maybe a surface find.


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 26, 2014)

Eyenthesky said:


> I think its illegal to remove artifacts from their location.



Wow, a war bonnet effigy!  Super rare.


----------



## GLS (Aug 26, 2014)

I've come around to think these were possibly weapons grade rocks.  Didn't David kill Goliath with a similar projectile?


----------



## dtala (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm thinking you need to put the crack pipe down for a while....


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 27, 2014)

dtala said:


> I'm thinking you need to put the crack pipe down for a while....



Great idea dtala.  Eyenthesky, show a pic of the pipe you found that wasn't finished.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 27, 2014)

Eyenthesky said:


> I think its illegal to remove artifacts from their location. Except maybe a surface find.



If the artifacts are on private land and one has the owner's permission then they can be removed whether on the surface or below it. 
 I hope you have the opportunity to find some.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 27, 2014)

Eyenthesky said:


> I think its illegal to remove artifacts from their location. Except maybe a surface find.


You should get back to work at the construction site where you are.


----------



## HossBog (Aug 28, 2014)

There aren't any "new" rocks are there? Just old man chipped rocks? I'm not trying to be funny, I know nothing about artifacts, but have found a few over the years. Like the saying, "old as dirt". I love looking at rocks.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 31, 2014)

Just like the face on Mars.

gt40


----------



## sea trout (Aug 31, 2014)

Seriously, my 5 yr old was big into dinosaurs so we have lots of books.
2 of the artifacts in the box with the lighter look like teeth fossils.

I know I'm probably wrong its just that the dino books are so fresh in my mind that I see great resemblance


----------



## Eyenthesky (Sep 1, 2014)

*Pine mountain*

Just a little fun


----------



## Eyenthesky (Sep 1, 2014)

*Closer*

Whos looking at ya


----------



## Eyenthesky (Sep 1, 2014)

*Johns creek*

Arrowhead slash point


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 2, 2014)

I tried to think of something to add to the convo but couldn't.  Its gotten kinda pointless anyway.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 2, 2014)

A ride up some of the valleys out in Southern California Will purely amaze you with all the Indian profiles to be found in the hills and rock outcroppings on either side of the highway.


----------

